# north slope summit moose



## gs5215 (Aug 3, 2016)

Drew the n slope non resident moose tag ,will be going diy looking for any information or help I can get. any areas to check out or any sightings of a good bull. plan on bow hunting any help or ideas would be great !


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the moose tag. There was a really good bull, 40"+ with plenty of points on each side up in the China Meadows area of your unit over the 24th of July. I have been fishing that area for nearly 20 years and always see good bulls near the China Meadows campground, near Bridger Lake, Marsh Lake and down to Stateline. Do us all on the forum a favor and post your successful hunt pictures up on here when your hunt is over!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I've seen a decent number of moose up the East Fork of the Blacks Fork River.


----------



## gs5215 (Aug 3, 2016)

will do, thanks for the quick response will be in the area scouting the first of September and plan on hunting after the season opens till I find one that I like . do you know when the peak of the rut is? are there good bulls in the road area or are the better bulls in the wilderness. thanks again


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

That is a premium tag and it won't be hard to see plenty of nice bulls. East fork of the bear meaks cabin millcreek. Plenty of good bulls. Even along your border highway 150/ mirror lake highway I seen some monster bulls at the hayden fork campground. Just remember everything west of mirror lake highway is a differant unit. I seen alot of guys get in trouble with that


----------



## gs5215 (Aug 3, 2016)

can't believe the quick response from you guys! this forum works much better than I'm used to. I was very lucky to draw the tag and then find such a great forum !


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! Keep us posted on your hunt.8)


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes please stick around post pics of that awesome bull


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I will be up in that area scouting bucks all of next week. Will let you know what I see. Sounds like it's phenomenal habitat for moose!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My choice is West Beaver Creek, but it's a long way back into the big bulls.

Good luck, welcome, and post some pictures.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

From what I've seen the peak rut runs about 1 week later than elk. We've called moose in from mid sept to mid oct. and the heaviest action right in the middle of those dates.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! In case you're interested in knowing, you had odds of 1 in 2,630 going into the draw. You should consider yourself very lucky. Success stories like yours are the reason we all keep applying for hunts with terrible odds. If you put enough time into it, you should have a great experience on that unit.

I'll be up in that area in a few weeks, and I'll let you know if I see any good bulls.


----------



## gs5215 (Aug 3, 2016)

drawing odds may be even worse if you consider bonus points, I only had 4 and most applying had many more. probably should of bought some lottery tickets ! really looking forward to this hunt a moose hunt was on my bucket list and starting to get to the point in life where my dreams become regrets. thanks to all for the input !


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i am scouting for ELK in that area this weekend and will let you know if i see as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All the people drawing moose this year with 1, 2 or 4 pts make me ill... I'm sitting on +20 and still estimating 4-5 years to go.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> All the people drawing moose this year with 1, 2 or 4 pts make me ill... I'm sitting on +20 and still estimating 4-5 years to go.
> 
> -DallanC


++++++1

I'm sitting on 19 points and still estimating 50 years to go......:shock:


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

While I am happy for the people who drew with only a couple points, it kind of sucks for those of us with a ton of points that may never draw.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

does the state pick NR hunters on purpose since they get more revenue ?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

they are in their own pool with NR tag allocations, it doesnt affect resident draws.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> All the people drawing moose this year with 1, 2 or 4 pts make me ill... I'm sitting on +20 and still estimating 4-5 years to go.
> 
> -DallanC


Well, why didn't you just draw with 1, 2, or 4 points then?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

SidVicious said:


> While I am happy for the people who drew with only a couple points, it kind of sucks for those of us with a ton of points that may never draw.


Just as sad for those with less points that may never draw. I am all for capping points at 25 or 30. Many tags (such as moose) take 2-5 lifetimes to draw a permit.

Original Poster-- send me a PM. I know where a nice bull has been spending his late summer on the North Slope. Not a giant, but he is a solid, old bull.


----------



## gs5215 (Aug 3, 2016)

I know your frustration, usually I'm the guy with a load of points wandering how come I never draw. with 2575 non residents applying for 1 tag I feel blessed to have drawn this tag. thanks to all for information and ideas on the area!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm with CPAJeff...saw the biggest bull Ive ever seen in Utah a few years back near Stateline, Hoop Lake, Beaver Creek area.

Unfortunately it was probably just a chance encounter in an area that large, but it definitely left an impression on me.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I hope you find a great bull! Keep us posted on how your hunt goes!


----------

